# Merkwürdiges Verhalten von FTP-Server [solved]

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines aber recht nervtötendes Problem mit meinem FTP Zugang, ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.

Inzwischen habe ich drei verschiedene FTP-Server ausprobiert (proftpd;pure-ftpd;vsftpd) und jeder zeigt genau das gleiche Verhalten.

Die Situation:

Es ist nun vsftpd am laufen und vollständig konfiguriert, läuft so weit ganz normal. User die berechtigt sind Dateien up- oder downzuloaden können das auch tun. Auch das erstellen von Ordner funktioniert dort wo es das auch sollte. Also alles im grünen bereich, zumindest fast.

Das Problem:

Es können nur mit Dateien/Verzeichnise gearbeitet werden die über den FTP Zugang angelegt wurden, alles andere was schon vorher da war kann man zwar downloaden jedoch nicht lesen, löschen, überschreiben oder was sonst auch immer gerade anfällt.

Ich habe schon versucht, mit chmod 777 auf den Dateien die schon vor dem FTP da waren, das Problem zu lösen jedoch bleibt auch das ohne Wirkung.

Da ich den FTP Zugang benutze um unter anderem meine Webseite zu verwalten ist es für mich sehr wichtig das ich auch Dateien bearbeiten kann die nicht durch den FTP-Server angelegt wurden.

Durch die Suchfunktion und Googel habe ich nichts gefunden was zur lösung meines Problems beitragen würde und da ich nicht genau weiss wo die quelle von diesem Fehler ist weiss ich auch nicht so recht nach was ich suchen muss. Hoffe das einer von euch dieses Problem kennt und mir weiterhelfen kann.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Aug 30, 2007 4:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _eckobar_

mal ein ganz einfacher ansatz: du hast zwar zugriffsrechte geändert, aber wie sieht es mit owner & group aus?

vielleicht weiters interessant: stimmen die ftp user mit den lokalen usern überein?

----------

## schachti

Gib uns doch mal Deine Konfigurationsdatei - die Kristallkugeln sind leider gerade zur jährlichen Inspektion.

----------

## musv

Proftp ist relativ krank in der Konfiguration. Zumindest hab ich das bei mir auch noch nicht genau hinbekommen. Nur soviel: Du brauchst einen FTP-User (meist ftp). Und wenn du Daten per ftp hochlädst, bekommen diese Dateien / Verzeichnisse den FTP-Nutzer als Eigentümer. Wenn du andere Eigentümer verwendest, kann genau das von Dir beschriebene Phänomen auftreten. Aber wie gesagt, Proftp-Konfigurationen sind krank. Vsftpd hab ich noch nicht getestet, stelle ich mir aber auch nicht anders vor. 

Und dann noch was ganz Wichtiges:

Deppenleerzeichen wie Gentoo Installation, Grafik Karte und Klapp Stuhl (statt Gentoo-Installation, Grafikkarte und Klappstuhl) überliest man ja mittlerweile schon resignierenderweise, da es eh keinen Sinn hat, sich noch darüber aufzuregen. Durch Apostrophe abgetrennte Genitive sieht man leider bei 90% aller Gewerbetreibenden im deutschsprachigen Raum. Auch da hab ich resigniert. Aber FTP-Server'n ist ganz böse.

Kurze Rechtschreibungszusammenfassung:

Der Genitiv wird im Deutschen nicht durch ein Apostroph abgetrennt - auch nicht bei Namen. 

Falsch: Der Computer meines Onkel's, Heidi's Saftladen, Oma's Eierkuchen. 

Richtig: Der Computer meines Onkels, Heidis Saftladen, Omas Eierkuchen.

Zusammengesetzte Substantive heißen zusammengesetzte Substantive, weil sie zusammengeschrieben werden. In bestimmten Fällen (bei Eigenwörtern usw.) kann man zur besonderen Hervorhebung die Wörter durch einen Bindestrich trennen.

Falsch:Die Pisa Studie, mein FTP Zugang, Web Seite, Grafik Karte

Richtig: Die Pisa-Studie, mein FTP-Zugang, Webseite, Grafikkarte

Die größte Unart von allen ist jedoch die falsche Abtrennung des falschen Plurals mit Apostroph (das ist sogar im Englischen falsch):

Falsch: bei FTP-Server'n, Info's, Büro's

Richtig: bei FTP-Servern, Infos, Büros

Der Apostroph ist ein Auslassungszeichen. Er wird dann angewandt, wenn diverse Buchstaben in einer Kurzform ausgelassen wurden. 

Bsp:Wie geht's? (Wie geht es?)

Hast du's begriffen? (Hast du es begriffen?)Nicht verwendet wird der Apostroph bei diversen kurzen Wörtern wie: ums, ans, ins, übers, unters

Links dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophitis

http://www.moosburg.org/design/apo.html

http://www.apostroph.de/

http://members.aol.com/apostrophs/

http://www.apostrophen-alarm.de/

http://www.deppenapostroph.de/

http://www.springstubbe.net/div/apostroph.htm

http://einklich.net/etc/apostroph.htm

Besonders wichtig:

http://www.deppenleerzeichen.de/

standart, maschiene und gros und klein schreibung behandel'n wir bei'm nächsten mal.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du bei ProFTPd Probleme hast, poste mal die Konfig und was du haben möchtest.

Wenn man einmal dahintergestiegen ist, ist es relativ easy. Kann dir also helfen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Ich würd trotzdem pure-ftpd nehmen.

----------

## schmidicom

Danke für die vielen Antworten aber ich bleibe vorerst bei vsftpd (Da ja eh alle Server das selbe verhalten an den Tag legen), auch ist die config denkbar einfach und daher auch nicht so Fehleranfällig.

Aber nun zu dem was ihr von mir wissen wollt:

Die Config:

```
# Listen on IPv4. xinet users must set NO or comment out

# otherwise it must be set YES

listen=YES

#

# Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you comment this out).

anonymous_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.

local_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.

write_enable=YES

#

# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,

# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)

local_umask=022

#

# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only

# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will

# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.

anon_upload_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create

# new directories.

#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

#

# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they

# go into a certain directory.

dirmessage_enable=YES

#

# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.

xferlog_enable=YES

#

# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).

connect_from_port_20=YES

#

# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by

# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not

# recommended!

#chown_uploads=YES

#chown_username=whoever

#

# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown

# below.

#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#

# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format

#xferlog_std_format=YES

#

# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.

#idle_session_timeout=600

#

# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.

#data_connection_timeout=120

#

# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the

# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.

nopriv_user=ftp

#

# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not

# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,

# however, may confuse older FTP clients.

#async_abor_enable=YES

#

# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore

# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII

# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.

# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service

# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd

# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the

# raw file.

# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

#

# You may fully customise the login banner string:

ftpd_banner=Willkommen bei schmidis FTP-Server.

#

# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently

# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.

#deny_email_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd/banned_emails

#

# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home

# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of

# users to NOT chroot().

#chroot_list_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/chroot_list

#

# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by

# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large

# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume

# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.

#ls_recurse_enable=YES
```

Ich benutze keine virtuellen users sonder solche die im System sind, insgesamt vier und root.

Wegen den Berechtigungen ist mir schon klar das einer nicht auf Dateien zugreifen kann die der andere angelegt hat ausser sie sind in der selben gruppe und die Rechte auf den Dateien wurden den Gruppen auch gegeben.

Jedoch wenn ich mich mit root einlogge sollte sich das mit den Berechtigungen eigentlich ja erledigt haben, da root doch eh alles darf (So habe ich das jedenfalls mal verstanden).

Doch selbst der root user kann keine Dateien betrachten, überschreiben oder löschen die nicht durch den FTP-Server (FTP-Zugang) angelegt wurden. Er kann sie nur downloaden, was irgendwie wiedersinnig ist.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Aug 29, 2007 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Jedoch wenn ich mich mit root einlogge sollte sich das mit den Berechtigungen eigentlich ja erledigt haben, da root doch eh alles darf (So habe ich das jedenfalls mal verstanden). Doch selbst der root user kann keine Datien betrachten, überschreiben oder löschen die nicht durch den FTP-Server (FTP-Zugang) angelegt wurden. Er kann sie nur downloaden, was irgendwie wiedersinnig ist.

 

Was hat jetzt Login als root im FTP verloren?  Und wie loggst du Dich als root beim ftp ein? Wär mir alles neu.

Wenn du Dich mit einem FTPClient auf Deinem FTP-Server einloggst, dann ist das Rille, ob der Client unter einem normalen User oder als root gestartet wurde. Anders kann ich mir den obigen Satz nicht erklären.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Jedoch wenn ich mich mit root einlogge sollte sich das mit den Berechtigungen eigentlich ja erledigt haben, da root doch eh alles darf (So habe ich das jedenfalls mal verstanden). Doch selbst der root user kann keine Datien betrachten, überschreiben oder löschen die nicht durch den FTP-Server (FTP-Zugang) angelegt wurden. Er kann sie nur downloaden, was irgendwie wiedersinnig ist. 
> 
> Was hat jetzt Login als root im FTP verloren?  Und wie loggst du Dich als root beim ftp ein? Wär mir alles neu.
> 
> Wenn du Dich mit einem FTPClient auf Deinem FTP-Server einloggst, dann ist das Rille, ob der Client unter einem normalen User oder als root gestartet wurde. Anders kann ich mir den obigen Satz nicht erklären.

 

ich habe nicht den client als root ausgeführt sondern mich als root beim ftp angemeldet. Das geht schon muss jedoch freigeschaltet werden (/etc/ftpusers), aber keine panic habe ich nur offen weil ich dieses sehr lästige Problem umgehen wollte, hätte das geholfen wüsste ich wo ich den Fehler suchen müsste.   :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

[OT]

 *Quote:*   

> Merkwürdiges Verhalten von FTP-Server'n

 

Absicht, oder der beste Deppenapostroph seit langem?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
>  *Quote:*   Merkwürdiges Verhalten von FTP-Server'n 
> 
> Absicht, oder der beste Deppenapostroph seit langem? 

 

Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich es schreiben soll, da ich es ja mit drei verschiedenen versucht habe und das auch so rüberbringen wollte.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und dann noch was ganz Wichtiges:
> 
> .... es folgt die Deutschstunde ...

 

An dieser Stelle sei mal wieder auf dem brima Thread zuhm Dehma Regdschraipunkh verwiesen: [OT] Die Deutsche Sprache - Der Pisa Thread! (oder anders gesagt der Teil war 'fully OT'  :Wink:  )

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe neue Erkenntnisse oder eher Infos zu meinem Problem (Ich will mal nicht Prob schreiben, sonst regt sich Ragin wieder auf   :Wink: )

scheinbar betrifft es nur das Lokale Netzwerk wenn aber jemand von aussen (Internet) auf meinen FTP zugreifft scheint es wunderbar zu klappen. Dann können Dateien, die schon vorher da waren, auch bearbeitet werden. Habe das mit einem Freund von mir ausgetestet.

Jedoch frage ich mich nun, WARUM?

 :Crying or Very sad:  Mein eigener Server hasst mich!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sschlueter

Klingt dann, als läge es an deinem FTP-Client.

----------

## schmidicom

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Klingt dann, als läge es an deinem FTP-Client.

 

Ich weiss nun warum,

Ich habe mit Windows Vista gearbeitet und anscheinend hatt der Windows-Defender etwas gegen diese Verbindung, wärend mein Kolege aus dem internet mit Windows XP arbeitete und somit keinen Defender am laufen hatte. Habe den Defender abgeschaltet und dann hat es funktioniert.

Sry,war demanch wohl etwas deplaziert das Problem in diesem Forum jedoch wusste ich wirklich nicht mehr wo ich noch suchen sollte. Da ja alle anderen FTP Verbindungen funktioniert hatten dachte ich die Ursache wäre beim Server zu suchen.

 :Smile:  Mein Server mag mich doch, freu  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur aus Interesse. Wenn ein Vista übers Internet zugreift, sollte es weiterhin keine Probleme geben?

Tobi

----------

## schmidicom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nur aus Interesse. Wenn ein Vista übers Internet zugreift, sollte es weiterhin keine Probleme geben?
> 
> Tobi

 

Ich verstehe die frage nicht ganz aber ich weiss nur das mein freund kein Vista hatte und somit kein Defender und da hat es funktioniert.

Und als ich bei meinem Vista den Defender ausgeschaltet habe hat es auf einmal auch funktioniert.

Solange der Defender am laufen war kam auch immer wieder das Anmeldefenster wenn ein Ordner auf dem FTP-Server aufgemacht wurde, was jetzt nicht mehr der fall ist nun kommt es nur noch einmal beim ersten Verbinden und das wars dann. Wie sich das bei einer Verbindung übers Internet verhalten würde kann ich nur ahnen, aber vermutlich genau gleich.

----------

## sschlueter

Total zum Kotzen. Meine Mitbewohner beschweren sich auch ständig bei mir, dass der von mir aufgesetzte und gewartete Linux-Router nicht richtig funktionieren würde. Und jedesmal, wenn ich mir die Sache anschaue, stellt es sich als Windows-Problem heraus. Hat mit XP angefangen und ist mit Vista eher schlimmer geworden. 2000 hatte sollte seltsamen Effekte noch nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nur aus Interesse. Wenn ein Vista übers Internet zugreift, sollte es weiterhin keine Probleme geben?
> 
> Tobi 
> 
> Solange der Defender am laufen war kam auch immer wieder das Anmeldefenster wenn ein Ordner auf dem FTP-Server aufgemacht wurde, was jetzt nicht mehr der fall ist nun kommt es nur noch einmal beim ersten Verbinden und das wars dann. Wie sich das bei einer Verbindung übers Internet verhalten würde kann ich nur ahnen, aber vermutlich genau gleich.

 

Das war die Frage. Ich wollte nur verhindern, dass ich Ewigkeiten suchen muss, wenn jmd mit Vista bei mir nicht zugreifen kann. Daher war es für mich wichtig, ob das Problem mit dem Defender nur im lokalen Netzwerk oder auch im Internet auftaucht.

Danke.

Tobi

----------

